
The Book Market Stares At Ubiquity - peter123
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/the-book-market-stares-at-ubiquity.html
======
thorax
Kindle makes me more excited for the next generation of ebook readers than it
does for itself. When I use it, I think how amazing the next-gen readers are
going to be. And the great part is that all the tech it needs to Get It Right
exists in an affordable fashion.

I think my primary issue is with the slowness of the device and the clunkiness
of the "5-way". Once they get this part right, perhaps replacing 5-way with a
touch screen, they'd be great. I don't need color, though that will come with
time, but I don't like feeling frustrated trying to use the device quickly to
look up information or move from mode to mode.

------
MikeCapone
I'm looking forward to trying the Kindle, but it's not available (afaik) in
Canada.

